# beetle with audi tt front end



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

ive seen a pic before just cant find it on here...i searched for front end swap and audi front end and such...any help?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (shawshank2)*

are u talking about the green one????


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_are u talking about the green one????

i dont know, anyone. post up some pics


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (shawshank2)*

Just gawd awful:


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (Billsbug)*

agreed bill.....but at least it a work of art. and just think about it, alot of art isnt very good looking. lol


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (eurobubble)*

great idea, probably looked better on paper though...and the puke green isn't helping any.


----------



## hautedawg (May 15, 2007)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (NBSport)*

She looks like she's sleeping, or stoned.








Would look a LOT better blacked out...at least in my humble opinon.


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (NBSport)*

anymore out there...i remember seeing a different color


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (shawshank2)*

its not even an audi front end. just hood. they didnt even put the audi lights in. kinda weak in my opinion. but thats just me


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (beetleboy'02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_its not even an audi front end. just hood. they didnt even put the audi lights in. kinda weak in my opinion. but thats just me









ok, i could care less. i think beetles are just plain ugly. a friend just wants to see the pics


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (shawshank2)*

everyone has their own opinions. no need to freak out about mine


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (shawshank2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank2* »_
ok, i could care less. i think beetles are just plain ugly. a friend just wants to see the pics


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (Billsbug)*

thanks for the insert bill, couldnt have said it better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
some people have taste....and well theres the others











_Modified by JETTA420 at 9:11 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: beetle with audi tt front end (shawshank2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank2* »_
ok, i could care less. i think beetles are just plain ugly. a friend just wants to see the pics

lame ass


----------

